# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ترمیم معدل #مشکل #

## علی۲

سلام دوستان آقا من یه سوال دارم ما می تونیم خرداد ماه بریم ترمیم معدل یانه  و اگه فقط دی ماه باشه من از آلان فقط باید دروس دوازدهم رو بخونم یانه نمی دونم آلان باید چیکار کنم برای ترمیم بخونم یا از پایه شروع کنم و بخونم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

خلاصه ش اینا هستن 
1.آیا میشه خرداد ترمیم معدل کرد
2.به نظر تون اگر فقط دی ماه ترمیم باشه من باید فقط دروس دوازدهم رو مطالعه کنم چون خیلی تو پایه دوازدهمم مشکل دارم
3.آلان خیلی گیچم موندم  این ترمیم معدل کلافم کرده نمی دونم برای ترمیم بخونم یااز پایه شروع کنم بخوندن

----------


## Tara_Z

از آموزش پرورش زنگ بزن بپرس. جواب میدن. اگه ندادن، بگم که آره خرداد هم ترمیم هست ولی باید صبر کرد تا بخشنامه ش بیاد. متاسفانه

----------


## علی۲

> از آموزش پرورش زنگ بزن بپرس. جواب میدن. اگه ندادن، بگم که آره خرداد هم ترمیم هست ولی باید صبر کرد تا بخشنامه ش بیاد. متاسفانه



*ممنون ولی یه سوال بخشنامه ش قرار کی بیاد*

----------

